# Hi !



## Vartio (Nov 24, 2009)

hi!
My name is Henri Vartio and I'm a 17-year-old (film)composer hobbyist from Finland.
I have played piano in Espoo Music Institute for about 13 years and done all the basic music theory stuff, so... yeah, that's my background.
I'm hoping that i could someday make my living as a professional composer for films, games and other such media. :D 
To this point I've been scoring music for very small projects and independent films.
My music can be found on http://www.youtube.com/user/VartioH (my You Tube channel)


----------



## careyford (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome Henri!

Richard


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcomeò_©   ¸2
_©   ¸2_©   ¸2


----------

